# Bose Cube Speaker



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Bose cubes vibrate?...:laughing:


I'm sorry, but that's really just too, too, funny. No need to worry about any vibrations, because there will be none.


Hell, those things hardly work at all anyway.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

325_man said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have old Bose Cube Speakers and I am about to mount them on the wall of my home theater. But, before doing that, I am pondering if there is some kind of pads that I can place between the sheetrock and the bracket to reduce the vibration.
> 
> Thanks!


i have 5 cube speakers all bose and they are just setting , and no vibration , i have turned them up and still no vibration , so i wouldn't worry about that


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Please just do yourself a Favor and don't use Bose in any Home Theater.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Deja-vue said:


> Please just do yourself a Favor and don't use Bose in any Home Theater.
> :thumbsup:



You're wasting your time with this. Those that have gone down the Bose road will never understand, or be convinced they got it wrong.

They drink the Kool Aid and are lost to realities of audio forever. :yes:


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

No highs, no lows. Must be Bose


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> Bose cubes vibrate?...:laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:



ktkelly said:


> You're wasting your time with this. Those that have gone down the Bose road will never understand, or be convinced they got it wrong.
> 
> They drink the Kool Aid and are lost to realities of audio forever. :yes:



yep, pretty much. my father-in-law was one of them. once, i told him the truth.
he looked at me like i had sold his daughter into slavery :laughing::yes:
i kid you not. 

my opinion of them = if true high fidelity is not a goal. and very small size is. bose is for you.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm not sure the op asked opinions on the quality of Bose. I must of have missed that because the only part I see is about padding for vibration.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Bob Sanders said:


> I'm not sure the op asked opinions on the quality of Bose. I must of have missed that because the only part I see is about padding for vibration.



Well, if he took four of the cubes, put them in a box, stuffed it with those foam peanuts, and then put the box in the attic storage, there would be no vibrations...

Although, there might be some vibrations from mice eating them, as I understand mice do like cheesy things. :laughing:


----------



## techie1961 (Dec 16, 2014)

To the OP, never mind all of the children commenting (just kidding guys). Bose is a system that can provide you with okay sound if like one poster says, care mostly about small size. To a lot of people, they sound okay. Now to answer your question, don't worry about vibrations. The Cubes only reproduce the highs and a bit of mids so vibration is not something to worry about.

It is a good idea to look at some other solution though if you care about fidelity. Bose cubes with sub-woofer (not a true sub though) miss a huge portion of the audible spectrum. Until you hear something else or you have a knowledgeable ear, you are probably blissfully unaware of it. Try to find something better once you are able. ASAP.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

techie1961 said:


> The Cubes only reproduce the highs and a bit of mids so vibration is not something to worry about.



The big problem is that those little cubes can't go all the way up to 20khz, so a listener is missing out on the actual highs, and they drop out somewhere around 280hz, so they don't cover the entire mid range.

Put those numbers together with the performance of the sub that covers from somewhere around 45hz to 200hz, and you find there are some big holes in the audio spectrum.

So, you're missing out on the bottom, there's a big gap in the middle, and the top is cut off.


Yup, that's some good stuff there.... 


Less money *will* buy better sound. :yes:


----------



## techie1961 (Dec 16, 2014)

ktkelly said:


> Less money *will* buy better sound. :yes:


100% agree!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

techie1961 said:


> To a lot of people, they sound okay......probably blissfully unaware of it.


to a lot of people, they sound great. bose has its place. but high fidelity is not one of those places.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

So I've got a Bose Accustimass 5.1 system hooked up to an Onkyo reciever. The system is about 15 years old, and I'd like to upgrade. I'm going to move the Bose speakers and the Onkyo down to the basement workshop, and I want a new reciever and surround sound speakers for my living room/home theater. 
Any reccomendations for a reciever and speakers for around $1500 or less?
With a decent Dolby signal ftom a Blueray or a football game my current system sounds okay. But music could be better. I was thinking of another Onkyo because it seems like a lot of bang for the buck, but I'm open to suggestions.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Davejss said:


> I was thinking of another Onkyo because it seems like a lot of bang for the buck, but I'm open to suggestions.
> Thanks for your input.



It's best to start a new thread....


But, I'll go ahead and throw in my opinion here.

*AVR:*

Forget the Onkyo. The product has been suffering from some bad HDMI boards for quite awhile, so most of the custom integrators won't use the line. 

I'd go with Yamaha Aventage RX-A830 (fits your budget), paired with some good quality speakers.

*Speakers:*

How about Atlantic Technologies FS 3200 speaker package. Great speakers and they pair well with the Yamaha.


That combination puts you at $1,700.00 delivered (Amazon), will give you a very good system with some money left over for a good BluRay, and maybe a Roku, or Apple TV to boot


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

Bose sounds GREAT, if you are comparing it to say....


----------

